# Visaonline application - Details of country of residence



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello 

On the online visa page its specified

****Last permanent address in this country

whereas it is also mentioned on the previous page that

Provide details of all countries in which you, your spouse/de facto partner or dependents (migrating or not) have lived for 12 months or more (since turning 16) during the last 10 years. The 12 month period of residence may be made up of a number of shorter periods.
************** You must account for every year.************

Now I have live in UAE in 3 different apartments in the last 6 years. Will it be OK to give only my current UAE residential adress
(as its specified that Last permanent address in this country)

In that case what does the following means
************** You must account for every year.************

I guess giving the current UAE address will be fine. Am I correct. Thanks to confirm


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, last permanent address should be fine but no harm in giving all the 3 address. more space is provided in the last page of form. if you are in doubt give all the 3 address.

"You must account for every year" is for your 12 month period. cumulative period of stay is 12 months anytime in last 10 years.


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

I was facing the dilemma. My agent advised me to mention the actual address for each particular duration and not just the current address for each one of them

Sent from my XoOm using Expat Forum


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

I just checked my application form, I mentioned by current address only. Not any other older address. So far no question was asked to me by CO on that front.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks friends. Probably I will also go with latest / last address in the country.

One more thing. What should be the end date of the Qualification.

For example say my masters degree classes including project end on Jan2000. The final consolidated marksheet shows issue date of July2000 and the degree shows the date Feb2001.

In this case should I mention end date as Jan2000 , July2000 or Feb 2001. 
Or it does not really matter that much. We can show anyone of them.

Actually sometimes degree is not granted immediately and there is a time of 1 year after which degree is granted.

Hope to get some help on this


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

mimran said:


> Thanks friends. Probably I will also go with latest / last address in the country.
> 
> One more thing. What should be the end date of the Qualification.
> 
> ...


Do you have your college transfer certificate with you? If yes, it will have the start and end date. The end date is usually when they give you your TC, or provisional degree certificate. But as long as you give a date and have a proof for that it should be fine. Nothing much to worry about.

Got thro this thread on 176 applying. I have given my experience in it.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/103121-victoria-ss-timelines-20.html


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

djmalik said:


> I was facing the dilemma. My agent advised me to mention the actual address for each particular duration and not just the current address for each one of them
> 
> Sent from my XoOm using Expat Forum


Sorry to say most of the agents in town possess obsolete repertoire of immigration rules and regulations and devoid of cutting-edge information...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

mimran said:


> Thanks friends. Probably I will also go with latest / last address in the country.
> 
> One more thing. What should be the end date of the Qualification.
> 
> ...


Go ahead with the date of degree...and no worries if you were to corroborate your assertions with corresponding valid evidence....

Best luck


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks  . But one question, if I go with the date of degree, my 4 year degree will become a 5 year degree (duration wise). Hopefully as you said it wont matter


----------

